# Which is the better product - the Mendota FV44 or the Heat and Glow Escape 135?



## AMO (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone, Want to replace our wood-burning fireplace with a vented gas insert...Have narrowed down our search and we are trying to decide between the Mendota FV44 vs the Heat and Glow Escape 135FV.  We want to help heat our 1500 sq foot room with a very high ceiling (18-20 ft). Both look great to us, but we want the unit that is better made, more durable, least likely to break/require repairs, etc. FYI the Heat and Glow is about $1000 less.
Thanks for your advice! AM


----------



## John Gabel (Feb 4, 2014)

We put in a Mendota a year ago and have been very pleased.  We have the FV33 and heats our room very well although I think it is not quite as big as yours. As  well it has standard cealings, but with lots of north windows.  
The construction of the Mendota seems to be very solid and we have had no issues so far.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 8, 2014)

I installed a Heat & Glo 135 this afternoon. First time I'd seen that model. Looks sweet & is a kick-a$$ heater.
The homeowners, who are good friends of mine replaced an older gas log & needed an extra heat source.
Can't speak to the Mendota, so I won't, but the HnG seems like a good solid unit. The multi-function remote
adds a nice touch & the glowing ember bed with the glass shards looks very realistic...


----------



## tlingit (Feb 10, 2014)

We just installed a mendota and its been nice, however, we had lots of finish issues, and had to send parts back multiple times for replacement.  (The burner was cracked, and the backdrop had finish problems, including bad paint, missing paint, and scratches).  So, whatever you buy, inspect it before you sign off.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Feb 13, 2014)

The 44i Mendota has a P4 of either 83 or 86 Traditional log set vs Modern. The I35 Heat-N-Glo has a P4 of 72.9. The Mendota is more efficient. 

Brad


----------

